

The Scams We Encounter Every Day - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/09/ten-scams-you-encounter-every-day/

======
0x12
Reluctant upvote. The point could have been made more effective without some
of the imagery involved. Really, I like your writing James but that wasn't
very tasteful.

------
mooism2
If money/stocks/etc is a scam, then the StockTwits bar at the top of your blog
is a scam.

